# Best oil for frying turkey?



## smalls

What kind of oil do you guys prefer when you are frying turkeys in the big propane turkey fryers?

Also, how much oil should I put in the pot so it doesn't overflow when I drop the turkey in?

Is there any problems keeping the oil hot enough when using them in really cold weather?


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Peanut oil by far.

Place the bird in the cooker and fill with water so that the body of the bird is covered. Remove the bird and then mark or measure your water level.

This should give you enough oil to cover the bird for cooking. Keep in mind that you do not want the oil to be closer to the top of the cooker than 2 1/2 inches. If your water level is at this point your oil will expand so less oil would be needed.

Throughly drain the bird after doing this to avoid splatter and oil surging when you put the bird into the fryer.

Not all fryers are the same size. My kettle is narrower but taller than my cousins. i cannot cook a bird larger than about 16 lbs. Other fryers birds over 12 lbs are to big.

Hope this helps !


----------



## Leo Porcello

I think most use Peanut Oil

I would recommend putting the turkey in first, then water. Then measure how much water was in there and use that much oil. Last thing you want is an overflow of oil.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Ron beat me!!!


----------



## smalls

Thanks Ron and PC.

Anyone have any favorite injector seasonings for these?


----------



## KEN W

Peanut oil is the best....but rather expensive.

I use either sunflower of canola.

Do Not use plain vegetable oil....low burning temp.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Now that depends on your tastes. I like to use garlic and butter mixes. Some of the Cajun flavors are good. I would suggest getting a good quality injector and trying different ones.

We have done one side with Cajun and the other with Garlic and Butter. One other tip is to put some of the marinate and seasonings between the skin and breast meat by sliding your hand between them to loosen the area up.

I do make my own with garlic juice 1TSP i cup melted butter, seasoned salt,onion powder to taste.Rosemary,red pepper and a little dash of lemon pepper.

I put all the seasoning into a 2 cup Pyrex measure along with the butter. Microwave for about 1 1/2 Min's then still and inject before the butter sets back up. Will do about an 8-10 lb bird. for larger birds just increase the butter and seasonings appropriately.

I did get to taste a plum sauce bird a while back. It was very good, but a little sweet.


----------



## Ref

I heard that there is an electric plate that you put right in the bottom of the pot to heat the oil. It is suppose to control the temperature better than a burner. Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## benelli

Smalls, I don't know where you are from so my recipe may too highly seasoned for you being as I am from Louisiana, but try it you will probably like it.

12 to 13 lb. turkey

1 8oz. bottle of Kraft Italian or zesty Italian salad dressing
1/2 to 3/4 oz. of garlic juice
1/2 to 3/4 oz. of onion juice 
1/2 stick of margarine
2 tsp. of Tony Chacheres cajun seasoning(or a salt and pepper seasoning 
that you like).
2 tbsp. of Louisiana hot sauce(optional)

Combine above ingredients in a sauce pan and simmer. When thoroughly warm strain ingredients and inject turkey starting with the breast and use the entire mixture.
Sprinkly the outside of the turkey with Tonys seasoning or your favorite seasonings.
I prepare my turkey the night before I fry it, but if you do not have time inject it at least 2 hours before frying.
Fry 3 1/2 min. per pound.
Enjoy......


----------



## Sasha and Abby

PLEASE do not fry a bird bigger than about 14lbs max. You will end up overcooking some of it. ONLY use peanut oil. It is reusable and will always provide a better bird. 3.25 min per pound... no more.


----------



## Gohon

Everyone has pretty much covered the best oil, injection, and how to measure the amount of oil needed so no need to repeat that. However, there is one very important thing if you have never done this before. When you lower the turkey into the hot oil, do it very very very slow. You won't believe how fast that hot oil can boil/splatter over if done to fast. Oh, once you fry a turkey ......... you will never want roast turkey again.


----------

